# Solved: How to force a game's resolution?



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

Hi guys, it's very simple

I am playing a game with minimum resolution of 1028 x 768 16bit 85Hz
I can play well most of the time but oftentimes I get lag; one of the possibilities of solving this is to upgrade the hardware; I can't afford this, so I have to limit myself to modifying the software.

I would like to play the game in lower resolution as to make up for the lag, but how can I force the game to run in a resolution of 640 x 480 for instance when the option is not available?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

What game?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i think it's -res 640x480 in the command line of the game icon.


----------



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

No unfortunately it didn't work. I have to put that in the "Target" line not the "Start in" line, isn't it? I always get an error message saying it didn't find the file if i place any entry in the "Start in" line.
I also tried to insert -w640 -h480 but no use. Maybe is there a software?


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

What game is it?

Some games I have played have .cfg files and normally you can open these with notepad and insert the resolution in there.


----------



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

the game is Avencast; there are a number of .cfg files but I doubt any of them is what I'm looking for since they seem to be related to the game's buildup.


----------



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

any clues?


----------



## Michael Bennett (Nov 23, 2007)

Here you go:

"/win" run in a window
"/trackfps" display frame rate, polygon count, polygon rate (kps)
"/record [fileName]" record a session
"/nointro" disable intro movie
*"/resolution [w h]" force resolution (overrides menu selection)*
"/videodriver [n]" 1 to force secondary video card (overrides menu selection)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i was close


----------



## Michael Bennett (Nov 23, 2007)

You can mark your thread solved by clicking 'Thread Tools' at the top of the thread!


----------



## sailormoon21 (May 27, 2005)

tried it but nope didn't work, so I guess the game just doesn't accept such low resolutions. Thanks anyway though, the info you've provided is very useful


----------

